# mostly palladium in brazillian cats



## arthur kierski (Feb 20, 2011)

i would like the opinion from members----would nitric acid extract all the palladium from crushed cats substrate?----i am asking because i noticed that on the contrary of other places , here the high pd contents prevail-----and then i would extract the pt and rh with ar ?


----------



## rusty (Feb 20, 2011)

arthur kierski said:


> i would like the opinion from members----would nitric acid extract all the palladium from crushed cats substrate?----i am asking because i noticed that on the contrary of other places , here the high pd contents prevail-----and then i would extract the pt and rh with ar ?




I'm with you on this one arthur, I see no reason why it would not work. The first batch of milled cats I did using cold ar, everyone on the forum said my leach has the predominant color of palladium.

Unfortunately domestic obligations has kept me from completing this batch, but I've come tot he same conclusion you have leach the palladium first then go after the platinum and rhodium with hot ar.

Another thought since dealing with many liters of solutions was to cement everything down then re refine the cemented powder with a much less volume of liquids to deal with.

From a post made by Lou he says zinc is preferred over copper.

Best Regards
rusty


----------



## arthur kierski (Feb 20, 2011)

Rusty, i use iron powder instead of zinc to cement the pmgs----it may be a little dirty work,but you know when all the pmgs are cemented(i always had trouble with zinc-had to use too much and was never sure when the cementation ended)-----one dilute the ar solution with plenty of water and then add the iron----as Jaun wrote , is even better to
use steel wool----
note:always use stanous to the liquid after the cementation to see if it does not change collor.
regards,

Arthur

Rusty ,this reply should be in the previous thread--the one that jaun wrote about the way he obtains pgm from cats----


----------

